# p220 empty magazine won't release completely with slide back



## fr1730 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is my first time posting, would appreciate any suggestions. Have a .45 p220. Trigger bar spring was knocked loose during a cleaning. Reinstalled spring,trigger appears to be functioning fine. Now having an intermitent empty magazine release problem only when the slide is back. Clip will only drop about 1 inch, and needs to be pulled out with some resistance felt. Other times it drops freely with the slide back. It drops freely with the slide forward or removed. Can see no obstructions. Pulled, cleaned and re-installed mag release button which has made no difference. Thanks


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I would make sure you have your trigger bar spring properly seated in the correct locations. It's probably possible to reinstall it improperly and still get trigger response.










now thats from a 226 but i imagine its the same for a 220, and Im not sure how you could install it wrong, but I've seen crazier things happen. my guess is that somehow the spring is somehow over seated into the mag well.

another thing you could do is to inspect your mag's, look for scratches or excessive wear, that could point you towards your hang up.. hope it helps


----------



## fr1730 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, mine is prety close to that, minor spring differences. What I did find was that the front and back of the frame was extremely dry, noticed a few rub marks on the inside. Tried a little vaseline on the inside of the handgrip where the clip goes, front, rear, and sides,which seems to have loosened it up a good bit. went over it with a dry patch to leave just a small film. My best guess is that with the slde back just enought torque is put on the magazine to cause a restriction. I appreciate your quick response, Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------

